
Global wind power capacity tops nuclear energy for first time - matt2000
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2016/02/20/national/global-wind-power-capacity-tops-nuclear-energy-for-first-time/
======
matt2000
Note: Capacity isn't the same as production, but interesting nonetheless. As
far as I remember from other articles, 63GW of newly installed capacity is
well above predictions made even a decade ago.

------
lostmsu
I don't think it is a good thing though. Wind power will not scale to cover
humanity's needs for entire 20xx, not to mention 2xxx. I'd rather see all this
hype going to fusion research.

